

Let's make an emacs.stackexchange - e_d_g_a_r
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/76571/emacs

======
e_d_g_a_r
Emacs knowledge is scattered across
superuser/#emacs/emacswiki/programmers/stackoverflow/github tutorials/youtube
screencasts.

Let's make our own emacs.stackexchange so that we have that familiar format of
stackexchange and a centralized place for emacs knowledge, solutions.

